# Toni, Are you okay?



## beck3906 (Sep 3, 2010)

I just read that New Zealand was hit by a significant earthquake.  Wanted to know if you and yours were okay.


----------



## jeff (Sep 3, 2010)

I sent her an email when I saw that news. No response yet. The news said that large areas are without power so it might be a while before we hear from her.


----------



## Monty (Sep 3, 2010)

She is about 30KM north of Christchurch, which had a lot of damage.
.


----------



## altaciii (Sep 3, 2010)

The site has several members that are in New Zealand.  I hope and pray that they are all ok. If anyone hears from Toni or anyone else, please post and let us know


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 3, 2010)

altaciii said:


> The site has several members that are in New Zealand. I hope and pray that they are all ok. If anyone hears from Toni or anyone else, please post and let us know


 
Very true, and I didn't mean to forget anyone. Toni has been active lately and she was the first to come to mind.

I checked the members list and found several names while most have never posted. 

Let's hear from you guys when you can!!!!!


----------



## Toni (Sep 3, 2010)

We are all fine.  Woke up at 4:30 am to the walls moving in and out, I was so tired as I fell asleep at 2:30m I thought it was the wind and when it did not stop and I saw the walls moving  I started screaming ok, I was hysterical Mark got everyone into the door frames and stayed with me as I was so out of it. Nothing worse than waking up to an earthquake!!

No major damage done.  I have never experienced 7.4 in my life.  Hard to put into words what I just went through, very very scary and I DO NOT want to experience it again. NOW I KNOW ITS TIME TO COME HOME!!

The city of Christchurch got the wrost of the damnage, no deaths, minor injuries, looting and people just upset.

Everyone is fine down here thank you everyone for caring! means a lot to my family and I.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to hear your ok Toni . Take care of yourself and family .


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 3, 2010)

What Butch said


----------



## Pens By Scott (Sep 3, 2010)

Good to hear everyone is ok...


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 3, 2010)

Toni????

Hysterical????


Naaaahhhhhhh!!!!!


Glad to hear you and your family are all ok.

Don't be in too much of a hurry to rush to NJ---they could be having a hurricane this weekend


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to hear that you and your family are ok. I hope that others from the area will chime in if they can and let us know if they are ok.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 3, 2010)

So glad you and the family are safe.  We were all woried.


----------



## Toni (Sep 3, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Toni????
> 
> Hysterical????
> 
> ...


of coarse

I had Mark call my mother asap this morning and she knew nothing about our earthquake said all that she is hearing about is the hurricanes hitting where they are.  She would rather have the hurricane's than a 7.4 earthquake.

Most of the damage was at the town next to ours, pipes burst and a few buildings collapsing.  My SIL's chimney crumbled.  only 2 people injured, thank goodness


----------



## jimbob91577 (Sep 3, 2010)

You know what's amazing?  Living through a 7.0+ earthquake, getting up the next morning, logging onto Penturners.com, and commenting about the whole mess....

That is true dedication to our forum!


----------



## Toni (Sep 3, 2010)

jimbob91577 said:


> You know what's amazing?  Living through a 7.0+ earthquake, getting up the next morning, logging onto Penturners.com, and commenting about the whole mess....
> 
> That is true dedication to our forum!



I was instructed by the Big guy to get on, plus I have a lot of pm's asking me if I was alright AND my family is emailing me.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 3, 2010)

Toni, glad you and yours are ok, sad to hear about "looting"- Amos


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 3, 2010)

Super good news Toni. We were concerned. Glad you're OK.


----------



## glen r (Sep 3, 2010)

Toni, its good to hear that you and your family are OK.  Lets all hope that the damage is not that bad and no one died in the quake.


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone down there is alright.


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 3, 2010)

glad to hear everyone is okay that has checked in here.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad you are ok Toni, I assume the canes are safe as well?


----------



## animefan (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to hear that your fine.


----------



## Toni (Sep 3, 2010)

snyiper said:


> Glad you are ok Toni, I assume the canes are safe as well?



After the quake I went to take a look to make sure nothing happened to them, priorities...LOL


----------



## Tanner (Sep 3, 2010)

7.4...that's just downright crazy.  I'm glad you and your family are OK.  That's why I live in Phoenix, no tornado's, hurricanes, earthquakes, floods, mudslides.  Just a calm 110 degrees.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 3, 2010)

Tanner said:


> 7.4...that's just downright crazy.  I'm glad you and your family are OK.  That's why I live in Phoenix, no tornado's, hurricanes, earthquakes, floods, mudslides.  Just a calm 110 degrees.



And when California slides into the ocean, beach front property. :biggrin::biggrin:


Toni,
Glad all is well... earthquakes are fun aren't they...went through a couple in Calif.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 3, 2010)

holy cow...I never heard of the earthquake.  I am glad that you are ok!  Hope all stays well.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow the things that happen while you are at work. I am glad you are ok!


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 3, 2010)

Toni,
I'm glad to hear you are all okay. That had to be quite the fright!!


----------



## LEAP (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, What a way to spend the night, Too exciting by far! Glad to hear all is well. Now get back to work!


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to hear that you are ok.


----------



## Toni (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone, its just so bizarre its a gorgeous day here, sun is out no wind beautiful and then remembering last night throws you...

Yep I do not like natural disaster, 7.4 tells me the Island is going down. Still only 2 major injuries and lots of damage and towns without power.  I have tried to make phone calls, but the circuits arent working, I will keep trying to call..


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that you're ok.  It is amazing that with a 7.4 there is not a lot of damage.  Last big one here in 1989 caused a lot of damage that took years to repair.  Too bad about the looting, some people don't have any ethics.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad you're OK Toni. I thought of you as soon as the quake was reported on TV.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 4, 2010)

Toni, they are not being truthful.  They were worried about your pen blank first than you....  Just kidding, glad you and your family are okay.


----------



## Toni (Sep 4, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Toni, they are not being truthful.  They were worried about your pen blank first than you....  Just kidding, glad you and your family are okay.



arty:The thought did cross my mind...LOL 

Still having after shocks, son said something about 36 hours later you get another "big quake" ugggg...


----------



## JohnU (Sep 4, 2010)

Toni glad to hear you and everyone are ok.  Thoughts and prayers out to all of you during this time of tragedy.


----------



## chriselle (Sep 4, 2010)

Toni....I just logged on and saw this.  GLAD you guys are ok.  Living dead center on Japan's most active fault...Trust me...I know earthquakes WELL.  Just for interest sake, taking refuge in doorways is a no-no.  Dive under a table or even better BESIDE a table.  It's the best chance for having a small triangle of space should the building come down.  Again, glad you are ok.


----------



## Toni (Sep 5, 2010)

chriselle said:


> Just for interest sake, taking refuge in doorways is a no-no.  Dive under a table or even better BESIDE a table.  It's the best chance for having a small triangle of space should the building come down.  Again, glad you are ok.



Thanks Chris!! As for the door frame that was the husband making us do it, I would not know what to do hide under the bed?? Hopefully there wont be a next time, but if there is I am flipping over the couch and camping out under there!!


----------



## mranum (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to hear you are and the family are doing well!  The good ole U-S of A is looking better now??:tongue:

I never experienced one but came close to that big one back in '89 in Frisco.  I was driving truck and had to make my delivery there that was scheduled for hours before it hit.  I was halfway back across Nevada when I actually heard about it, but that was before everyone had cell phones and my family was going nuts not knowing where I was.  It wasn't for another day or so before I called anyone just to bs a bit. Got my but chewed over that I can tell you.:biggrin:


Matt


----------



## johncrane (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank God your ok!  Mother earth's not happy at the moment, Fires! Earthquakes! Floods!:frown:


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 5, 2010)

Toni, glad you and the family are Ok. I saw in the paper where it open a new fault line in New Zealand.


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to hear that ya'll are ok. Still, if we can help out, just let us know.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad you are OK too!


----------



## Toni (Sep 7, 2010)

Jim15 said:


> Toni, glad you and the family are Ok. I saw in the paper where it open a new fault line in New Zealand.



Jim it did apparently it was dormant for 15,000 years give or take.. I think its all the methane gas:biggrin:



jimm1 said:


> Glad to hear that ya'll are ok. Still, if we can help out, just let us know.


thank you!!



johncrane said:


> Thank God your ok!  Mother earth's not happy at the moment, Fires! Earthquakes! Floods!:frown:



Today they reported Wellington is having mud slides and you are having foods...must be something down under..


----------

